# safety green 100% cotton tshirts



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I've been searching hi and lo and can't seem to find safety green t shirts in 100% cotton 3XL tall. Does anyone know where I might find these. I find those polyester ones, the 50/50 blends but not 100% cotton.Any help is greatly appreciated, Thanks Jim


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Jim Person said:


> I've been searching hi and lo and can't seem to find safety green t shirts in 100% cotton 3XL tall. Does anyone know where I might find these. I find those polyester ones, the 50/50 blends but not 100% cotton.Any help is greatly appreciated, Thanks Jim


http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/clothes-footwear/mens/shirts/95587.aspx?feature=Product_2


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

here ya go Jim.... Gemplers is a great place to shop. A lot of the stuff is good dog/hunting gear. But made for the hard hat guys.
http://www.gemplers.com/product/151345/Riggs-Workwear-Short-Sleeve-Cotton-T-shirt-Pocket


----------



## Ryan White (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you have an Airgas location nearby, if so go in there and tell them you need to get one of these.

Good Luck
http://www.occunomix.com/details.php?id=144&cat_id=64&subcat_id=0


----------

